# Why Do Porsche Owners Hate TT's ?



## tracertong (May 24, 2010)

This cannot be a coincidence so I must write this rant. I have had five encounters with porsche owners and they all follow the same pattern...

Idiot in porsche sits right up my ass even though im going reasonably fast , idiot in porche then does ridiculous overtake to get one car in front only to be stuck behind traffic for me to catch him up.

Is the pysche of these guys "theres the poor guy who couldnt afford a porsche so got a tt ". The funny thing is I fuckin hate porsches , always have done.

Opinions please chaps ?


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2010)

Not just with TT's, they're dicks whatever you're driving :lol:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

All Porsches look the same. I couldn't tell you one from another, apart from Boxsters. So they mostly look the same. And they tend to be driven by women. Or men that look like women. Or cocks. Oh and newer ones have got fairy lights on them now.

There we have it. My complete guide to Porsches. :lol:


----------



## tracertong (May 24, 2010)

ScoobyTT said:


> All Porsches look the same. I couldn't tell you one from another, apart from Boxsters. So they mostly look the same. And they tend to be driven by women. Or men that look like women. Or cocks. Oh and newer ones have got fairy lights on them now.
> 
> There we have it. My complete guide to Porsches. :lol:


haha that made me laugh - excellent summary !


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

presumably they cannot bear to look at a car that is truer to the beauty and simplicity of the original 911 than the stuttgart shitbox they are driving. as they never use the mirrors (probably a cost option they could not stretch to) they simply overtake.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

ScoobyTT said:


> All Porsches look the same. I couldn't tell you one from another, apart from Boxsters. So they mostly look the same. And they tend to be driven by women. Or men that look like women. Or cocks. Oh and newer ones have got fairy lights on them now.
> 
> There we have it. My complete guide to Porsches. :lol:


Your wasted mate... you should be presenting Top Gear :lol:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

i am begining to thing that so many TT drivers are paranoid !!! :x ,, oh my god ,, am i getting paranoid !!! [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

The funny thing is.....

Guy driving GT3RS Mk2 flat out on the ring....trying to run from the TT....He can't.

He's then overtaken on the inside on the straight...by the TT.....

Cost calculation:

Porsche GT3RS = 100.000£
Driver Helmet = 500£
Driver handgloves = 150£
Driver suit = 1000£
Look on drivers face when passing him = PRICELESS!!


----------



## antmanb (Jun 10, 2010)

tracertong said:


> This cannot be a coincidence so I must write this rant. I have had five encounters with porsche owners and they all follow the same pattern...
> 
> Idiot in porsche sits right up my ass even though im going reasonably fast , idiot in porche then does ridiculous overtake to get one car in front only to be stuck behind traffic for me to catch him up.
> 
> ...


In psychology it's called transferance. Your post says more about you than it does about the other person, I've seen dicks that overtake in a scary way just to get one car ahead and sit stationary in traffic in any vehicle, the fact you've turned it into a TT vs porsche thing in your own suggests that maybe you are insecure about the car you're driving :lol: :twisted:

Ant


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

antmanb said:


> I've seen dicks that overtake in a scary way just to get one car ahead and sit stationary in traffic in any vehicle


I sometimes overtake in this way and it's not to get anywhere faster it's simply because the women or old person (it's always women or old people!) in front is driving like an idiot and I don't want to be sat behind her anymore!

Also pretty much every Porsche I see is just a crap old boxster so I don't think they're ever thinking I couldn't afford a Porsche.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Indeed, I've taken the philosophy of always overtake whenever I can. The amount of times I've not as the person in front is going at a decent pace, but then to get stuck behind somebody going really slowly and they can't get past, or there isn't room for me to take two cars.

Although sitting on another car's bumper is a no-no. Unless of course, that car is sitting on somebody else's bumper, then you do the same to see if they realise they have no room to manoeuvre (which they don't as they don't use their mirrors).


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Ah. I call this the "Convoy Effect". You get stuck behind someone going slightly slower than you might naturally... no biggy, just sit back and enjoy the gentler pace.

Just as you realise that they're going to take the same route all the bloody way and just as you get to a section where you might overtake, they catch up with someone bimbling along too slowly but their car is underpowered and/or they have no cobblers so they don't overtake.

They're not close enough to overtake both, but are too close for you to hop in between them. They accelerate at an incredibly slow pace after each curve so are constantly adding speed along straights - so you can't overtake, and there's always someone coming the other way when you might be able to. Of course the leader then inevitably catches up with someone going _even _slower and before you know it you're sitting in 4th place in a convoy behind Mable Miggins and your only option is to get the passenger to stop off at a car boot, pick up a CB Radio and start calling yourself Rubber Duck. :x [smiley=bomb.gif]

Oh and they all peel off at the last turnings before your final leg home. [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

ScoobyTT said:


> Ah. I call this the "Convoy Effect". You get stuck behind someone going slightly slower than you might naturally... no biggy, just sit back and enjoy the gentler pace.
> 
> Just as you realise that they're going to take the same route all the bloody way and just as you get to a section where you might overtake, they catch up with someone bimbling along too slowly but their car is underpowered and/or they have no cobblers so they don't overtake.
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: That is exactly right, can't count the amount of times this has happened! Brilliantly put! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

got rid of my 3.2s boxster to my brother big lumbering heap of shit it was the twat even drives round with hood down in the rain [you can tell he has failed to pay me all the money ]

bought the tt far better car and the grin factor is even bigger

only thing wish my tt had the grunt from the exhaust like the boxster did

not really into modding the car think it would spoli it had a couple of scoobys did one of them and it looked awful

keep looking on ebay for a stainless system secondhand but they are all new BUY IT NOW which in my opinion has taken away the ethos of an auction if i wanted to buy a tin of peas at auction i would bid, if i wanted to buy it now i would go to the shop

think ebay is full of greedy scammers that sell poor quality stuff some genuine sellers but a lot of scammers

perhaps i have started something here [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Mule said:


> Guy driving GT3RS Mk2 flat out on the ring....trying to run from the TT....He can't.


Hmm.. unless you have one _seriously_ modded TT I doubt he was trying very hard at all.

The GT3 RS can accelerate from 0-60 mph in about 4.3 seconds and have a top speed of around 190 mph

The Audi TT Coupe 225 bhp can accelerate from 0-60 mph in 6.6 seconds and has a top speed of around 155 mph


----------



## freeman (Jul 25, 2010)

They hate TTs because the drivers are younger than them and the TT look better than their frog faced mid life crisis.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

on some roads this " convoy effect " is great,, gets me past a whole line of cars in one jump,  then just cruise on ,, in fact , the bigger the convoy the better cos that invariably means more clear miles in front before the next " convoy ".. really , if anyone has trouble getting past slow moving vehicles when they are in a TT,, well me, i wouldnt be telling too many peeps !!!!   ,, ( perhaps they are spending too much time peering into Porsches etc and being judgmental !!! )


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

You've failed to consider the nature of the roads themselves. The kinds of road you're talking about have sufficient straights to make that possible. Get into the twisties and it isn't.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I don't have the issue with porsche drivers but teenage boys in what they think have fast cars when they sit right up my TT's backside, revving the nuts off their engines untill I pull away, leaving them in my rear mirror, what looks like in reverse action! :lol:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

:lol: But, but... they've put an exhaust from a cross-Channel ferry on it. It must be fast, innit? :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

ScoobyTT said:


> :lol: But, but... they've put an exhaust from a cross-Channel ferry on it. It must be fast, innit? :lol:


Ahhh, now you see this is where the classy porsche drivers win hands down because they don't chav up their bling bit a metal do they blev


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Convoys are horrible around here, as it's all hills and twisty roads, and dual-carriage ways are a rare sight. I was in a huge convoy behind a mum today. You think to yourself "If I saw so many people behind me in my mirror and nothing in front, I'm sure I'd pull over", but then you realise that they don't use their mirrors.

I still don't know how fast my car is (even my baby TT), I found myself at a back of a convoy the other day, so thought I'd start to move up. Pulled out, 1 car, 2 car, 4 car, woooeeeee this thing goes quickly.


----------



## antmanb (Jun 10, 2010)

ScoobyTT said:


> :lol: But, but... they've put an exhaust from a cross-Channel ferry on it. It must be fast, innit? :lol:


The P&O Corsa if you will :lol:

Ant


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

:lol: Excellent!


----------



## SLO3 (Sep 4, 2010)

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=183670

Sorry Phil :lol: :lol:

Im with Dotti on this one. Had a Fiat Punto (Sports :lol: :lol: ) up my arse the other day nearly killed himself trying to overtake me at 70. :roll:


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

I hate people who finish overtaking by massively cutting off the car at the front of the 1/2mile long train, and i hate everyone who does dangerous things like that because it may cause the head of the train to realise shes driving at 25 on a 60 and that she's causing 30 people behind her to live a little bit slower because its a little bit damp and may pull over and/or speed up once again allowing people behind to carry on with their sad little lives. I also hate everyone who intent on laughing blatantly in other drivers faces when the other drivers make a silly mistake such as indicating around a bend or unknowingly only using sidelights in pitch black and i hate people who not only blind on coming traffic with factory fitted xenon's but to blind them more by immediately using high beams once the on coming driver complains by activating his own high beams only to find that they're pointless while he is covered in lovely white xenon blindness. Those are evil selfish people, their concern for other people's safety only extends to the point that the other people don't cause a crash and therefore further delay everyone else. I cannot tolerate behaviour like the above other than when I do it and I will reward anyone else who take such actions until everyone in the immediate area drives perfectly with a beep beep and a clap. Anyways back on topic my boss's wife dislikes my car because she thinks there must be something wrong as her lovely and expensive carrera with it's lovely massive wheels tyres and lack of suspension and its lively engine is 1.5 seconds slower to 60 than mine.


----------



## SLO3 (Sep 4, 2010)

Nice one Blinky :lol: :lol:


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

I'm actually convinced that old people and most women are unaware as to what a national speed limit sign is, perhaps they think it's some sort of no parking only in black and White? Then as a result of not knowing the speed limit they think that they should do 30 just in case! The thing that really pisses me off is when these bloody idiots have the audacity to beep and/or flash you when you overtake!! Morons!


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Obviously you offend their ignorance richie :lol: Roads would be a like the ones in car commercials if the quantity of mindless dipshits cluttering them up were reduced!


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

richieshore said:


> I'm actually convinced that old people and most women are unaware as to what a national speed limit sign is, perhaps they think it's some sort of no parking only in black and White? Then as a result of not knowing the speed limit they think that they should do 30 just in case! The thing that really pisses me off is when these bloody idiots have the audacity to beep and/or flash you when you overtake!! Morons!


I know its now old news and certain groups of low lifes are now doing it too, but have you considered that ... cough... they might be warning you of a seriously urgent need for you to come to a complete stop? how very odd that no matter what you do, it is completely up to the driver behind at the time to ensure he/she is able to come to a safe stop should you decide there is a reason to slam the brakes? i mean the guy is massively warning you that you really really should come to a stop as soon as using your massive superior braking system, for your own good and the person warning you as well you really should listen to him and hit that middle peddle with all your might!


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

It's an excellent idea, but I don't think anybody here would want to go through the hassle of the repairs :?


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

Dotti said:


> I don't have the issue with porsche drivers but teenage boys in what they think have fast cars when they sit right up my TT's backside, revving the nuts off their engines untill I pull away, leaving them in my rear mirror, what looks like in reverse action! :lol:


+1
Had this last night with a zetec s (reallly old one) had his lady friend in the car...trying to show off.. And for s good 5 mins i just drove slowly..overtook him reallllllllllly slow ... Then it got boring so I said bye-bye


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

Nothing wrong with Porsche owners, espeacially Red Boxster S Owners :wink:


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

damn it i wish i had the money to afford a 911, oh wait i do. anyways repairs are very hassleless when it's clearly the other party's fault, as your covering party will have the motivation to do everything and more to ensure you are A happy, and therefore B have a equally expensive car to the value of the car stated in your policy i.e. 50kish merc SL, CLS, pretty much anything that isnt a supercar. so if you dont have a spare CLS 320 sitting on your drive for those times your friends want to get hammered you get a lovely car to abuse completely free of charge for as long as it takes for them to stock a completely new flawless bumper that they'd clip on, 1 maybe 2 weeks. the other party's company always seems to be more polite and understanding if you just happen to be suffering from mild backpain too, maybe i should stop passing out on the sofa.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

BLinky said:


> damn it i wish i had the money to afford a 911, oh wait i do. anyways repairs are very hassleless when it's clearly the other party's fault, as your covering party will have the motivation to do everything and more to ensure you are A happy, and therefore B have a equally expensive car to the value of the car stated in your policy i.e. 50kish merc SL, CLS, pretty much anything that isnt a supercar. so if you dont have a spare CLS 320 sitting on your drive for those times your friends want to get hammered you get a lovely car to abuse completely free of charge for as long as it takes for them to stock a completely new flawless bumper that they'd clip on, 1 maybe 2 weeks. the other party's company always seems to be more polite and understanding if you just happen to be suffering from mild backpain too, maybe i should stop passing out on the sofa.


Just when I thought this thread couldn't get any more ridiculous...


----------



## uzzieman (Dec 14, 2009)

I travel from Warrington to London weekly, same journey every week M6 and M1 for about 150 miles of straight line. Sometimes I take my TT, sometimes i'll take my dads 3series.

The TT doesn't have cruise control, the 3series does. I usually set it at 90 or 95 and am content with that, but I always like to leave enough braking distance and never drive bumper to bumper in either car.

I find in both cars though, there's always some tosser who drives right up my arse and wants to get in to that small gap ahead, my braking distance. I've had all sorts of cars do it, last one was a PRIUS! I could see he was trying to get past for ages and when it came to a long enough straight, he moved in to the middle lane and went two or three cars ahead and then cut in front of a few cars ahead, causing a chain reaction of braking. For the next 30 miles or so, he was in the same spot, I really don't know what it achives.

But it happens most weeks to be honest, on at least one leg of the journey, if not both. Sometimes I just hope to see them crash as I would love to pull over as a witness to them being a nob and make sure they are at fault.

That said, on occasion cars ahead of me do annoy me, the ones that leave no braking distance and keep tapping the brakes every few minutes to avoid literally touching bumpers. I get annoyed and will usually just move in to the middle lane for a while.


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

uzzieman said:


> I travel from Warrington to London weekly, same journey every week M6 and M1 for about 150 miles of straight line. Sometimes I take my TT, sometimes i'll take my dads 3series.
> 
> The TT doesn't have cruise control, the 3series does. I usually set it at 90 or 95 and am content with that, but I always like to leave enough braking distance and never drive bumper to bumper in either car.
> 
> ...


So you're driving along in the fast lane when the middle lane is free and holding people up behind you causing them to undertake?? Sounds like you're the problem to me!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

typical bmw driver !!!


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

of cos you mean you set it to 90-95km/h. anyways 90,95,100 is the norm in the fast lane if we're all truthful. it might not just be him sitting in the 3rd lane not willing to move into the 2nd lane should it be available, the fact is i've observed that drivers in the 2nd lane would go into extended auto pilot mode and sit in the middle forever and ever, at <65... forcing 65+s to jump into the 3rd lane which in turn forces a race for 90+s to try and get ahead of 80+s and 100+s to get ahead of 90+s no matter how, like jump into the smallest of gaps etc. Sometimes if im not in a hurry i like to over take an autopilot in the middle lane, and every so slowly slow down until he wakes up to overtake by using the 3rd lane and when he does i like to belt it.


----------



## uzzieman (Dec 14, 2009)

richieshore said:


> So you're driving along in the fast lane when the middle lane is free and holding people up behind you causing them to undertake?? Sounds like you're the problem to me!


Maybe I am the problem, maybe that the few car lenghts of space in the third lane infront of me should for someone who wants to tailgate the car in front and the car infront of them and the car in front of them.

If the second lane is empty naturally I won't hog the third lane, but if I am moving at a faster speed than the traffic in the second lane, I see no reason why I should move over from third to let the car behind me, simply get in to the few metres of space in front of me? If it was an open road and no cars ahead of me, by all means I would move over. But when there's lots of cars in the outside lane?


----------



## uzzieman (Dec 14, 2009)

roddy said:


> typical bmw driver !!!


Nah BMW drivers are a lot better than they used to be, worse car drivers on the road now. I'd say Audi is up there.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

yeah audi drivers are getting up there, the usual makes are still top tho


----------



## antmanb (Jun 10, 2010)

blah blah blah!

Person A: Everyone should drive like I do...
Person B: No everyone should drive like I do...
Person C: No you're both wrong everyone should drive like I do...

The problems are always caused by those who try to "teach" other road users how to drive like them on the roads. You may be vocalising what your intentions are inside your own car, but throwing your car around on the roads doesn't teach anyone anything and it doesn't even get rid of your frustrations, so why waste your time and heightened blood pressure?

Ant


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

antmanb said:


> blah blah blah!
> 
> Person A: Everyone should drive like I do...
> Person B: No everyone should drive like I do...
> ...


who throws cars around on roads? the hulk? no but it does give them a chance to choose to have a think and it also entertains me for a while. in anycase overtaking someone saves me time, much much needed time, and my BP's high anyways, unless if im being forced to watch the eastenders, but thats another story. the point is discussion is progress, however silly, rude or plain stupid, it is done in the hopes of progress for humanity, or are we all just working to make money so we can die after a long boring holiday? I'd like to go in more exciting ways, though I've planned to live for ever!!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Charlie


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

T ROB T said:


> Nothing wrong with Porsche owners, espeacially Red Boxster S Owners :wink:


Red is best 8)


----------



## PHILJI8 (Sep 28, 2010)

> Nothing wrong with Porsche owners, espeacially Red Boxster S Owners


Or my Ocean blue Boxter. :lol:


----------



## qusai (Mar 12, 2010)

I Normally drive 130MPH to work i wouldn't care about any Porsche, They Drive Slow, waste of money & HP!
Cheers
Q


----------



## freeman (Jul 25, 2010)

qusai said:


> I Normally drive 130MPH to work i wouldn't care about any Porsche, *They Drive Slow*, waste of money & HP!
> Cheers
> Q


I've encountered the same... WHY THE HELL WOULD YOU DRIVE SLOW IN A SPORTS CAR?!!?!?!?!?!?!???!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

qusai said:


> I Normally drive 130MPH to work i wouldn't care about any Porsche, They Drive Slow, waste of money & HP!
> Cheers
> Q


Only 130mph? Is that all?? Call yourself a real man! :roll:


----------



## qusai (Mar 12, 2010)

Snake TT said:


> qusai said:
> 
> 
> > I Normally drive 130MPH to work i wouldn't care about any Porsche, They Drive Slow, waste of money & HP!
> ...


speed limit to my work is 75MPH


----------



## antmanb (Jun 10, 2010)

Kuwait has to be the scariest place in the world to drive. Is it still the case that for Kuwaitees the driving test is simply to prove you are Kuwaitee? Inability to drive + more money than you can imagine = clueless fuckwits in fast cars = the drive back home of an evening sees some of the most beautiful and expensive cars in the world strewn by the side of the road banged up and totally ruined. In a short drive at the end of the day the number of wrecked expensive cars by the side of a motorway would easily be in double figures.

Ant


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

ever been to china? me neither, i'm still alive and trolling.


----------



## qusai (Mar 12, 2010)

antmanb said:


> Kuwait has to be the scariest place in the world to drive. Is it still the case that for Kuwaitees the driving test is simply to prove you are Kuwaitee? Inability to drive + more money than you can imagine = clueless fuckwits in fast cars = the drive back home of an evening sees some of the most beautiful and expensive cars in the world strewn by the side of the road banged up and totally ruined. In a short drive at the end of the day the number of wrecked expensive cars by the side of a motorway would easily be in double figures.
> 
> Ant


Yes, Ant it is scary to drive there, even if i drive fast sometimes there will be some crazy *#[email protected] behind me wants to overtake!! even if i was doing 120MPH there will be someone who thinks i'm challenging! at any rate, some people are enjoying their money the right way, only those young kids are ruining the whole scene. i'm not kuwaitie but no one there wants to prove he's/she's kuwaitie not what i see, inability to drive won't be the right word, the majority of kuwaities are born behind the steering wheel not any wheel the Best/Fastest most powerful in the market 

Cheers
Q


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

.


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

Audi drivers are fine, its the BMW drivers that piss me off!

Im always getting wannabe boy racers driving up my backside when I'm in the middle lane!! In the retarded lame hope I would consider "racing them" in some type of prehistoric male penis envy kinda show!

Fortunately, I'm above all that :roll:


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

Dr_Parmar said:


> Audi drivers are fine, its the BMW drivers that piss me off!
> 
> Im always getting wannabe boy racers driving up my backside when I'm in the middle lane!! In the retarded lame hope I would consider "racing them" in some type of prehistoric male penis envy kinda show!
> 
> Fortunately, I'm above all that :roll:


i like to pretend to talk to them and lead them to crash as I confuse them, almost worked once.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Maybe some Porsche drivers hate tts because some tt drivers are, in turn, infantile plebs?

Hard to believe from reading this thread I know, but nonetheless an outside possibility.


----------



## jaredh53 (Jun 30, 2009)

qusai said:


> I Normally drive 130MPH to work i wouldn't care about any Porsche, They Drive Slow, waste of money & HP!
> Cheers
> Q


I'm jealous.... Anyways the two porsche owners I know drive like their in a mini van


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

garyc said:


> Maybe some Porsche drivers hate tts because some tt drivers are, in turn, infantile plebs?
> 
> Hard to believe from reading this thread I know, but nonetheless an outside possibility.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: harsh but most probably fair 

Charlie


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm just hoping the irony of this thread isn't lost on everyone...


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

Spandex said:


> I'm just hoping the irony of this thread isn't lost on everyone...


I hope it's about 50/50. I have faith.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

I love carving up Porsches, me. That's why they hate me  :lol:

Joe


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Paranoid, the lot of ya... :roll:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Well, I've just put a deposit down on a 996... And I can confirm I now hate you all.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Didn't you before though?


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

a new reason would be that TTs over take them as they cry at 4mph on a little bit of snow.

epic typo.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Dash said:


> Didn't you before though?


Hmmm... Good point.



BLinky said:


> a new reason would be that TTs over that them as they cry at 4mph on a little bit of snow.


I am fully expecting the 996 to be *better *than the 5 series in the snow. TT owners will laugh as they pass me in the snow, and I will laugh as I pass E60s parked upside down in snowy ditches. There's always someone worse off than you to laugh about. I imagine E60 owners will laugh at grannies as they slip on patches of ice. I know I did.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

Spandex said:


> Dash said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't you before though?
> ...


note my typo!! XD

im going out on the bike later to prove a point


----------

